# deer in Akron



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw these yesterday morning in downtown Akron dropping my daughter off at school.
Right next to SVSM high school off of West Market St.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

One jumped through a residential window in Xenia just a few miles away from us.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

they walk down the street and eat my bushes , i live in cuyahoga falls . one of these days i can get a pic...lolol hey maybe they were headed to giant eagle for munchies hahaha


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

All these new housing allotments with all the cookie cutter houses are causing this issue. We are taking all of their habitat and food away from them, so they are just adapting!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> All these new housing allotments with all the cookie cutter houses are causing this issue. We are taking all of their habitat and food away from them, so they are just adapting!


No, They are like flies in cities like Lyndhurst that was built up in the late 40's. They breed like rabbits.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I am in the City of Medina and have them in my yard eating everything in site. I have seen them in the Gazebo, in the town square.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Amherst Twp


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Parma, knocking on the door









Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Deer, turkey, and even a yote or two has been seen at busy intersections in most cities and probably every Cleveland suburb nowadays. It’s to be expected. They have to adapt as they have nowhere else to go. If they would have a bow hunting lottery or something like that in all the metro parks it wouldn’t be as bad but of course PETA loves it.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The 2 biggest bucks that I ever personally saw were just down the hill from SVSM in Akron. Down towards the Little Cuyahoga River. They were just feeding in some brush 20 yds from the road. Stopped the car and watched them for a bit.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

In Toledo Smashin on my bird seed


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry about the multiple pics LOL


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

boy thats a nice lookin deer,


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I met a guy who worked for the company, or one of the companies, that were hired to clear the power line rights of way around Cleveland after the big northeast blackout. He lived in southern Mahoning Co. and was a big deer hunter. And there's some spots down there that hold some huge bucks.

However, he told me he never saw bucks like those he saw in suburban Cleveland clearing those power lines!


----------

